

Digital Ocean locks my account and want social media and personal details - saybrr
http://i.imgur.com/xrRzi1n.png

======
xmanifesto
Were you running a proxy or something on their box? I did that once to stream
Netflix when overseas and they bugged me about that too.

------
saybrr
barely running anything but docker/dokku on the box.

~~~
jsnk
I thought these were regular info you have to provide to sign up and run the
droplet. How did you sign up withholding these info while you use your credit
card?

~~~
Casseres
I signed up with PayPal and used the $50 Black Friday code. I just gave them
my first name and e-mail address.

If they start making it mandatory that we have to give them a URL for a
personal blog, company website, Facebook profile, etc, I'm going to find a new
host.

